
TSA Announces It Will Decide Who Goes Through the Body Scanner, Thank You - apo
https://www.inverse.com/article/9535-tsa-can-make-you-go-through-body-scanners-noW
======
methodover
This is such a shame.

I wonder what the founding fathers would think of mandatory full-body scans.
They seemed uncomfortable with blanket drag-net searches -- they did give us
the fourth amendment after all.

For me, it's an affront to the core principles of our republic. The founding
fathers had access to just as invasive methods as we have today, and they
opted to restrict the government from applying them to the public without
direct court oversight.

And I don't buy the argument that flights are somehow special. There is this
opinion that they deserve more scrutiny than buses or trains or automobile
travel. The truth is, of course, that flying is not significantly different
from any other mode of transportation. There is no argument for the TSA that
could not be applied to a bus, car, train, or any other form of
transportation.

I wonder if we're just a terrorist attack away from the TSA in Bart stations.
Perhaps one day we'll have body scanners at bus stops, or ferry terminals. At
what point, I wonder, does it begin to cause the courts Fourth-amendment
concerns?

~~~
mgamache
you are correct. Airports are just the testing ground, body scanners will be
in use in many venues in the near future. I suspect that cost is the only
barrier currently.

------
mgamache
This is a good example of the erosion of Freedom that happens over time. The
TSA introduces invasive body scanners with an 'opt-out' to placate the few who
are really concerned about personal rights. Wait a couple of years and then
through a hidden administrative change remove the opt-out. Now it will take a
court challenge to reverse the TSA policy.

------
ColinWright
Massive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10779589](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10779589)

------
ddp
Before you just allow them to do this to you:

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/lisabrownlee/2015/12/24/tsa-
body...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/lisabrownlee/2015/12/24/tsa-body-scan-
just-say-no-leading-expert-says/2/)

